
Now you can upload your PDFs to Google Docs - markbao
http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2008/06/upload-your-pdfs.html
======
drawkbox
PDF,,, ugh. The thing is about PDF is it is closed and I never understood why
Flash gets so much beef but PDF flies under the radar. A collective groan when
a PDF is opened happens across the internet as a consistent chorus.

Flashpaper almost killed the PDF but Adobe bought Macromedia and then killed
Flashpaper (which is now open and more indexable than PDF). Instead Flash
paper died only to be picked up as a killer app portion of PGs companies like
Scribd. I wish Adobe would drop PDF for Flashpaper, it is a format killer like
FLV video was for Real, Quicktime, Windows Media etc etc that made video a
horrible web experience. Flash paper came up instantaneously and is much
better, if you want a compact format.

~~~
natrius
PDF is not a closed format.

<http://www.adobe.com/devnet/pdf/pdf_reference.html>

~~~
drawkbox
Sorry should have clarified, it is un-indexable without conversion. IN terms
of open it is arguably an open standard. Controlled by a proprietary entity
but puppeted as an open format.

